# the ole girl is going to the shop



## H2H1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well I am going to put the MH in the shop tomorrow. I am getting worn out looking for the ground that keeps running down the engine battery. I do think I have traced all the wires out and found no problem, but the batt still drained. I will post back what they find causing the problem.

Today there was no power to the coach, it was plugged into the shore power. now at this time I thought I had no shore power, wrong, I had shore power.I got checking the house batt's out and they seem dead (used a meter) so I wanted to recharged them. I went and got the charger out and hooked it up it showed they was fully charged. Dang what could it be? cells are full, I started taking the terminal off and found one was corroded on the under side of the nut. I got out the wire brush and cleaned all the terminals , put it al back together and all worked out. I started the genset and turned on the air conditions (both) and all worked fine.

Boy life is good:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jul 21, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Hey Hollis, with all the battery problems you have I sure hope you never get a pace maker.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

RE: the ole girl is going to the shop

well Hollis ,, i feel for u ,, if i had the time and u wern't too far away ,, i would be glad to ck it out for u ,,, but don't take this personal ,, but it's kinda hard to fix stuff ,, without actually being there ,, and i know u know what i mean ,, but please let us know what they find ,, i would like to know also    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:
Btw ,, i am heading out again this next weekend ,, going back up to Misty River ,, besides camping ,, i have a couple of jobs to do while there ,, nothing big ,, but i figured hmmmmmmm why not camp also  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Jul 22, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Good luck hollis, I hope its a quick fix,


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Well this morning I went outside to start her up and it started up just like it was new. So now I don't know if I should take her in. I hate to spend $100 per hour and they find nothing wrong as I could use that as gas money. I have been keeping a log on my finding and doing so if it acts up again she gone to the shop.

Jim I hope I never need a pace maker, if so I might be in trouble  

Rod thanks for your advice, if I can't get her fixed I'll bring her to your shop and give you the head ache :laugh:  :laugh: happy camping at MC


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 22, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Hollis, Just maybe the terminals being corroded were the problem.  On my ole MH, It seemed like the batteries were dead and when I put the charger on them  they showed ok, fully charged and also the volt meter showed a full charge.  I was playing around with the connections a little bit and noticed the hot lead to the battery (coach battery, not aux bats) was a little bit loose so I took it off, cleaned it with wire brush and reinstalled the cable and made sure it was really tight on the terminal (side terminal screw in).  It fired right up and after sitting over night, it fired right up.  Perhaps a gremlin is loosening your bolts on the batteries........    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

thanks Archer for the encouragement. I surely hopes this the problem


----------



## *scooter* (Jul 22, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Hollis, I kinda had a similar problem.  The house batteries didn't seem to hold a charge so I did a little inspection and found the batteries to have some corrosion.  I cleaned them up, added some distilled water and they seem to be fine.  I also recall on a car, some years ago, that it would not start.  I checked the batteries and they were pretty corroded.  I cleaned them up and away I went.  I hope your problems are solved.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Well I was hoping that I fixed the problem. but not so, so today I put her in the shop. I guess  all my gas money is going for the fix, but I can save for the gas , I just need  for it to start when I turn the key. I guess that what bother me the most. I will post back when I find out what it was., and maybe the cost if Iam not ashame to say what I paid to get it fixed  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Hollis ,, i can give u a good setup to keep u'r engine battery up whil it sits either at the CG or at home ,, i put it on my own MH and have installed it on 4 others ,, i'll let u know about it or even install it for u when u'r out this way in the fall    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:      :shy:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Thank Rod, I appreciate your help and concern. I will pm u when we head up your way.


----------



## elkhartjim (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

I am so glad the ole girl is finally going to the shop. I still worry about you ever getting a pace maker with all the battery problems you have.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Jim I hope I never need one, if so I will just get a long extension cord and a defiv and do my on shocking :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Hollis ,, if u need a good defib ,, i carry one on my jeep all the time ,, and it is the model that can be used as a pace maker also ,,, and u can recharge it ,,, it has a battery life of about 8 hrs ,, depending on how offen u use it    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Rod, bet Hollis will need that defib when he gets the bill :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

u might be right Nash ,, hey Hollis have 911 on speed dial  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Maybe he just needs to plug it in to his mh and forget those other batteries.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Rod I can crank up the drag car and have the defib there in record time :laugh:  Heck price wont matter to him  aint he retired military drawing that big check from the gorverment :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

now Nash i can crank mine up too ,,, and to think racing fuel is the same price it was 20yrs ago ,,, hey now that;s what we'll do have a drag race to Hollis's place ,, but mine might not make it ,, i don't run any water at all in my block ,, it's good for 1/4 mile and that's it ,, so i guess i'm outta that race  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

I forgot Rod we don't have water in the block either  and we are good for only 1/8 mile and then it's fill up time again.   Man the ackhol (never could spell that) has really went up.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

OK guys, let get off my heart thing .I am in god shape mostly round. :laugh:  :laugh: . Nash I am retired but not from the military,but spent time in the military. My signature show Army of  One and AIM HIGH  for the Air Force because that the service my son serve in and very proud of him for that. But I am retired from the civil service side of the Govnt. and believe me the check isn't that big, and still to young to draw social security,got  2 years to go for that. Now even when I am able to draw I will only get about 55% of what I should be drawing    . BUT LIFE IS GOOD, the wife has all the money in this house ,and she keeps it to :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Hey Hollis, don't forget the "offset" from social security vs Govt Pension.  I assume you got a CSR retirement and even though they say you can get the social security it is reduced $1.00 for every $2.00 you get from CSR.  In my case, it would wipe out the social security benefit completely.  Still need to do some checking but I believe that is the case.  Also, I paid into the CSR extra so that my CSR would not be reduced if I did qualify for social security.  Screwy rules.  If I was an illegal alien I could get social security and would not even have to pay into it at all.......thanks to the Democrats thinking right now.  Sorry did not mean to get political.  :angry:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Hollis we all know you have a good heart, its just made of gold.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Archer you are so right, my CSR is OK  DANG DEMOCRATS ARE SCREWING US ALL. Sorry if I offended anyone , JMHO


----------



## Shadow (Jul 25, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Hollis, The truth shouldn't offend anyone.!!


----------



## utmtman (Jul 25, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Amen shadow and hollis amen


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

WELL here is a update on the MH. I went by yesterday just to check and see, well they had a batt charger hooked up to the house batt. I asked the tech why charging the house batt he said that they was dead. duh I told him it was there to fix the engine batt that keeps going dead not the house batt. and that the house battt was fine, I thought. He did tell me that there was a blown fuse in the power cabinet, and that the charging thing in the inverted was bad and they couldn't get  to it  to repair/replace. They asked if they could add a charger to keep thing charged, of course I said yes. Now it has been there for 2 weeks and they stated they have not had a problem with the engine batt as it has started each time they needed to move it. Now I am confused as that was my problem is /was. so much to worry about. But life is still good


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 7, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Hey Hollis, I know what you mean about only receiving 55% of the minimum social security.  I'm also a retired govt employee and just got my SS this year and it was a whopping $200 after the WEP offset.  That's about enough to fill my diesel tank twice.  I guess that's better than nothing.

At least you have a Service center to get your MH repaired.  I'm still looking for one along the Oregon coast to get my toilet replaced.  It started leaking from one of the valves somewhere inside, so I have to use the water pump and fresh water tank so I can turn the pump off when not using any water.  It seems the water pressure causes the vavle to leak even when not filling the toilet bowl.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

yeah our SS sucks. but good luck on getting your toliet replaced or repaired.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 7, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Bad inverter or converter Hollis.  If it's the converter you can drill the rivits out and fix it.  Probably just a blown fuse inside the unit or may be one of the fuses on the outside.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 8, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Well today was my lucky day.  In Florence, OR I found a RV Center that had a replacement model for my toilet and the boss drove out to my RV (6 miles) and made sure it would work and installed it.  He even brought parts that may have fixed my old one if the replacement wouldn't fit in the space available.  All for $298.  Very competitive and I didn't have to bring the RV in to the service center.   Now I can connect to the city water.  

Next big problem to solve is finding a reasonably priced place to camp for the next month.  No spaces available for a monthly rate.  It's getting really expensive for daily rates.  $35 to $50/night.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 8, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

I know what you mean on the expense of CG DL.  Sure looks like our dream days may be a thing of the past


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 8, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Amen chelse.


----------



## utmtman (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

I must be the lucky one I get over 900 on my ss check.  Or its all them many many years in the Army that helped.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

I almost forgot.  I did a review on RVServiceReviews.com concerning the RV service provider.  If you want to find out how good a potential RV service provider is, check them out on the Internet before going there.  If they haven't been reviewed yet, and you go there for service, be sure to input a review for the rest of us.  Yesterday I provided a review  for the South Jetty RV in Florence, OR.  When I checked RVservicereviews.com prior to getting my toilet replaced, there weren't any reviews for the Oregon Coast RV service centers.  The quality and quanity of the review data is only as good as the input provided by fellow RV'ers.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Lee I don't think your SS in impacted due to the fact that your are retired from the military. I only served a few years in the Army. I did retire from civil service and that why it will be impacted when I am old enough to draw SS. BUT THIS ONLY MY THOUGHTS and again I may be wrong. I really don't know.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Hollis, unless you have 30+ years paying into SS your SS check will be reduced apoximately 60%.  I paid into SS for about 11 years so I was hit with the WEP reduction.  Anyone other than State or Federal employees can pay into SS the minimum 40 quarters (10) years and get their full SS check.  We get *$*+ed on and get ours reduced.

New Federal employees that are under the Federal Employees Retirement System (FERS) system are under SS so they get their full checks.  Only federal employees under the old Civil Service Retirement System (CSRS) system get the WEP reduction.  Please don't ask what WEP stands for I don't remember, but it makes me weep. :laugh: It's something like windfall employee pension/penalty.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

WEP:  Windfall Elimination Provision.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Well the MH has been in the shop since 27 July and I hope they charge for the work performed and not storage :laugh: In another post I stated that I went out to check and found them charging the house batteries. Yes I was surprise about that when I told the shop foreman that the engine battery keeps going dead when I brought it in. The tech told me they have not had a problem with the engine battery not starting the motor. Oh well maybe this week I will get her home.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Hollis ,, did they give u any response on why they were cahrging the house batts ??? ,, and why were they looking there and not toward the engine batt ???
I cna't figure out why they said that they could not get to u'r converter ,, it's very easy to pull out ,, weather it is in a compartment or under the bed ,, done a ton of them ,, it takes work ,, but that might be the clue "WORK" but let me know what u find out ,, and do put some pressure on them ,, i know alot of shops like to sun test the rv's before they work on them ,, that means they let them set for days ,, before they even pull them in the shop    :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Rod they stated that the house batt was dead and that why they was charging them. The ac panel is in the MB don't know where the converter located.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

The converter is probably in the compartment where the electrical connections are and shoild be no problem to remove.  Think I would start  :question:  them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

i bet the converter/batt charger is behind the panel ,, most are ,, the cnverter may have to come out thru a compartment ,, have see nthis also ,, but still wondering why ,, the house ,, batts u think they may have ran them down with lights on and stuff ???? I have a FR forester mini mh here right now that has house batt probs ,, he took a lightining strike ,, and it blew the batts apart ,, wel after new batts ,, the rv will only last 2 days on batts ,, while plugged in ,, well i found that it also blew the disconect selenoid up also ,, replaced it this morning and as of now rv is stying charged and i have 3 fans running ,, i'll see in the am what happens  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

well guess what, yesterday they told me that my engine batt was bad, duh that what I took it for. I told them to buttons everything up and call me and I would come and get it. It been there quite awhile and I really don't think they know there rear end from the front. I am getting so piss at I think it this or that. Sorry Just had to vent some. They will call me Friday and tell me it fixed I bet. Anyway I just want it back home where it belongs.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

well the shop never did call. I call them and ask what was goin on--the reply --we are busy-- Hell I knew that, what is keeping mine off the repair list  when other have come and gone. long story short--I told them I was coming to get it Monday have it ready to roll


----------



## Shadow (Aug 16, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Just run it up there to rod. He will have it purring in no time I bet ! Or better yet, invite him down for a pool party  :bleh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Re: the ole girl is going to the shop

Butch that means I'll have to buy a load of sand to make him feel at home. But when I go north in Sept I will close to hime so I see what I can do.


----------

